# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد > آموزش: ابزار لازم برای کار با PHP و نصب Xampp در ubuntu

## Open-Source

*مقدمه*:
همونطور که دوستان آشنا با PHP میدونن , یکی از مزیت های PHP اینه که روی سیستم عامل های مختلف قابل اجراست و وابسته به سیستم عامل خاصی نیست (مثلا مثل ASP.NET , مخصوص ویدوز نیست);
ولی میشه گفت که PHP بهترین کارایی رو روی سیستم های Unix و GNU/Linux داره , و هاست های رایگان و ارزون , که سیستم عامل GNU/Linux روی اونا نصب هستش به وفور پیدا میشن; در نتیجه اکثر اونهایی که  PHP کار میکنند , سایت خود رو با توجه به استاندارد های  GNU/Linux پیاده سازی میکنند , پس چه بهتر هستش که موقع طراحی سایتمون ,از سیستم عامل GNU/Linux استفاده کنیم.

*LAMP*:
میتوان با نصب *LAMP*=Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP , ابزار مورد نیاز برای شروع کار با PHP رو فراهم کرد.
مثلا دوستانی که به اینترنت پر سرعت دسترسی دارند , میتونند توی ubuntu بوسیله ابزار هایی مثل ubuntu software center و synaptic خیلی راحت , LAMP رو از توی مخازن اوبونتو , نصب کنند.

*XAMPP*:
دوستانی که به اینترنت پرسرعت دسترسی ندارند , و یا حوصله تنظیمات دستی رو ندارند , میتونند از پکیج های آماده ای مثل XAMPP استفاده کنند.

*مراحل نصب XAMPP:*
*1*. دانلود Xampp (مخصوص لینوکس) از آدرس زیر:
http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
من یه فایل به اسم xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz و حجم ۶۳ MB گرفتم.

*۲*. فایل رو توی Home , کپی کرده و بعد ترمینال رو باز کنید.

*۳*. دستور زیر را وارد کنید(مجوز دسترسی به ریشه):
sudo -s -H

*۴*. در این مرحله Xampp رو بوسیله دستور زیر نصب میکنیم:
tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz -C /opt
توجه کنید که مسیر رو تغییر ندید.

۵.سیستم رو Reboot کنید:
sudo reboot

۶. برای Start کردن Xampp , از دستور زیر استفاده کنید:
/opt/lampp/lampp start

*۷*. برای Stop کردن:
/opt/lampp/lampp stop

*8*. برای اینکه از موفقیت آمیز بودن مراحل نصب مطمئن شوید, Browser رو باز کرده و عبارت localhost رو تایپ کنید.

----------


## farhad nadimi

با سلام دوست عزیز می تونین بفرمایین که توی اون همه لیست کدومش رو میشه نصب کرد 

برای کار با خود پی اچپی ممنون

----------


## devil00x

> با سلام دوست عزیز می تونین بفرمایین که توی اون همه لیست کدومش رو میشه نصب کرد 
> 
> برای کار با خود پی اچپی ممنون


دوست عزیز   فرمایشات Open-Source در مورد راه اندازی وب سرور و استفاده از سرویس php , mysql  بود نه برای نوشتن و ویرایش فایل های php .
برای این کار میتونی از هر ویرایشگری استفاده کنی.
و حالا برای راحتی کار میتونی از  Eclipse PHP Package استفاده کنید.

----------


## hassan4470

با سلام
آقا من این xampp رو با دستوالعملهایی که شما گفتین نصب کردم و وقتی اجرا می کنم این و نشون میده
 Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7.3a...
XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
XAMPP: Another MySQL daemon is already running.
XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
XAMPP for Linux started.

و وقتی localhost رو میزنم می نویسه:
 *It works!*
This is the default web page for this server.
 The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
 مشکل چیه؟

----------


## son_games

سلام دوستان.

من lamp رو نصب کردم. 
ولی هیچ چیز به من نشون نمیده.
مثلا وقتی دستور echo رو مینویسم کار میکنه. ولی وقتی cms خودم رو اجرا میکنم خطا میده و میگه به db نیمتونه وصل شه.
مشکل db رو که درست کردم دیگه هیچی نشون نمیده. فکر کنم مشکل از فایل .htacces باشه. چون این فایل در cms هست ولی انگار لینوکس مخفی کرده.

لطفا کمک کنید.

----------


## arashmanteghi

سلام دوستان. من به تازگی xampp رو روی لینوکس نصب کردم، مشکل من اینه که نمیدونم فایل های php که درست میکنم رو کجا ذخیره کنم تا ببینم. آخه اونجایی که index.php و صفحه اول xampp هست اجازه ایجاد فایل و حتی پوشه رو ندارم. نمیدونم چی کار کنم. xampp من توی درایوی نصب شده که اوبونتو هم اونجا نصب هست. کلا توی اون درایو نمیتونم فایل ایجاد کنم. اینم بگم که xampp به درستی نصب شده و من حتی PHPmyAdmin رو هم میتوتن ببینم.
با این چیزایی که گفتم باید چی کار کنم؟ لطفا کمکم کنید. خیلی واسم مهمه. من میخوام تو لینوکس کد بزنم.

----------


## blue_lotus

مشکل شما اینه که اون پوشه _Permission مورد نظر برای نوشتن و خوندن رو مثل یک سایت واقعی رو برای همه‌ی یوزر ها نداره. برای نوشتن توی اون پوشه میتونید اگر مدیر فایلهای داخل اوبونتو ناتیلوس هست(که بصورت پیشفرض همینه) به این شکل عمل کنین:

_sudo nautilus

----------


## mostafa_hamzeh

سلام من یه مشکل تو نصب دارم وقتی با دستور sudo tar نصب میشه یا در واقع  فایل ها باز میشن بعد که دستور بعدی opt/lampp/lampp start اجرا می کنم این  خطا رو میدهbash: /opt/lampp/lampp: No such file or directory


تو کلی فروم سایت چرخیدم جای جوابمو ‍‍پیدا نکردم !

----------


## mojdeh6583

سلام
 من lamp نصب کردم.مشکلم اینه که صفحات php رو باز نمی کنه.صفحات html باز  می کنه.موضوع مهم و فوری ایه .دوستان کسی می تونه به من بگه چطور میشه  درستش کرد؟

----------

